# best saw for the money



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i'll be in the market for a new saw soon and would like to hear everyones opinion on which saws are the best for the money in terms of power, durability, and cost to maintain. i'll be looking for a saw in the 18 - 20 inch bar range as i do often cut some pretty big trees and have no problems with how much the saw weighs.


----------



## esnb74 (Sep 27, 2010)

I grew up with Stihl - they were always great. I currently have an Echo, which has been fantastic. Chainsaws are one thing that I really believe in buying quality. I've seen so many people with cheap saws that can never get them to work when you need it.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

What price range are you looking in? There's alot of saws to choose from. I know alot of the cheaper brands will have excessively big bars, for their cc/hp. Ya, they might pull it, but it will be painfully slow and it will be hard on it. I have a husky 136 (36cc) that I run a 16" bar on and that's about all it wants to handle. My stihl 036 pro (62cc) I'll run a 20" bar/7 pin sprocket, with a full chisel chain. It will pull it good through hardwood, and will do-it all day long. 

There's a few other things you might want to consider. Do you have a dealer close? That'll support you and your saw and easy to deal with.

And then it should come down to personal preferrance and how it fits you. 
Stihl and Huskys for example; Have a completely different feel and handle.

If you're gonna seriously cut wood, you should have at least 2, one for the big and a smaller trim saw. Sometimes the second saw will save the day. 

If I had to buy just one saw, I'd look real close at the new Stihl 362 or the husky 365. If I had a dealer close that carried dolmars, shindawia and echo I'd check those over too.

I know the price of a Stihl farmboss, and Husky 450-460 ranchers are appealing. I think both are fine for what they're designed for. BUT, There is a reason why they are cheaper. Just something to consider.


----------



## aRBy (Oct 6, 2010)

How big are you talking about? 

I routinely cut 36” logs with my 346xp. 

Anyways, best saws for the money. 
Husqvarna: 346xp
Dolmar: PS-5105 
Stihl: MS260pro

The Stihl is a good saw, but I only added it to be far to the Stihl fans.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

WELCOME to the forum, aRBy The 346xp is a screamer. What size b/c are you runnin?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

welcome aboard arby


----------



## aRBy (Oct 6, 2010)

Ironmower said:


> WELCOME to the forum, aRBy The 346xp is a screamer. What size b/c are you runnin?


 On the 346 & the MS260, they both wear 18”, most of the time.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i knew the stihl saws are highly reguarded but does anyone have any info or experience with husqavarna saws i have heard that they are comparable


----------



## aRBy (Oct 6, 2010)

It’s like apples to oranges? 

Instead of picking a saw based on perception of what brand is better, you have to look at a few main factors. 
1. like pointed out already both Husqvarna & Stihl saws both have different feels, you have to hold each saw and see what feels better for you. Also some saws cut faster than others and you should take the saws for a test cut before you buy. Some people like a faster cutting saw, but they sometimes “fight” a little more. If you don’t like that a slower cutting saw may be better. 
2. and this is a very important point, dealer support! Husqvarna, Stihl or Dolmar all make great saws. Find the best dealer you can and you will be more the happy with your choice in saws.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

very good points i'm going to have to take them into consideration when i start on the search to replace my 20" craftsman


----------



## billshenefelt (May 21, 2011)

I have a husky 346xp on order but it keeps going on backorder. I do have a husky dealer nearby as well as a stihl and echo dealer. I want something that is good for taking abuse, easy to start and to restart, not necessarily frequent or hard use. I have a husky 55 rancher but it is too tough to start and is a little heavy. I thought maybe a "pro grade" saw might fit this bill. Any echo or stiehl comparable to the 346xp? I ordered it with 16 bar and 20 bar with spare chains for each. Any thoughts?
There is also a Jonserad deaer about 30 miles from me. I read somewhere that the parent company (electrolux) owned both Jonsered and Husqvarna and marketed the USA husky to be lower cost than the Johnsered with some small downgrades in bearings etc. I con't mind paying for quality so the price delta would not be a factor as long as I did get higher quality, not just hype.
Should I just wait out the 346xp backlog orders or consider an alternate saw


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

I work with a Stihl MS260pro with an 18inch bar. It is the best saw I've ever used. It's pricey though, $500.00 and some change. I've used it hard now for 3 or 4 years and it's great. At home I run a Stihl 029 with an 18inch bar. I like that saw too but it's heavier and def starts harder.
My Dad runs an Echo 44. I think he's got an 18inch on his too. It is harder to start in the cold but he loves that thing and he always ran johnsereds before I converted him.
I've also worked with Husqvarna 353 and 359. The 353 had an 18 and the 359 a 20. I'll say the 353 can take a beating but I didn't like the "feel" of it as much as the 260pro. The 359 has had issues from the gitgo so I'd prob stay away from that.
In a nutshell saws I've used in a list I like from Best to worst:

1. Stihl MS260pro with 18"bar
2. Stihl 029 with 18"bar
3. Echo 44 with 18" bar
4. Husqvarna 353 18" bar
5. Hussqvarna 359 20" bar

<edit add> Also I'd def stick to a dealer, everything about them is so much better then the big stores. Echo maybe the only brand I'd trust to buy at like a home depot or lowes, but I"ve never done that always stuck with the dealers.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

billshenefelt said:


> I have a husky 346xp on order but it keeps going on backorder. I do have a husky dealer nearby as well as a stihl and echo dealer. I want something that is good for taking abuse, easy to start and to restart, not necessarily frequent or hard use. I have a husky 55 rancher but it is too tough to start and is a little heavy. I thought maybe a "pro grade" saw might fit this bill. Any echo or stiehl comparable to the 346xp? I ordered it with 16 bar and 20 bar with spare chains for each. Any thoughts?
> There is also a Jonserad deaer about 30 miles from me. I read somewhere that the parent company (electrolux) owned both Jonsered and Husqvarna and marketed the USA husky to be lower cost than the Johnsered with some small downgrades in bearings etc. I con't mind paying for quality so the price delta would not be a factor as long as I did get higher quality, not just hype.
> Should I just wait out the 346xp backlog orders or consider an alternate saw


Ain't much to compare the 346 too, other than a 260 pro... I've run several of both, and my opinion is; the 346 will flat out cut the 260.. the 290's are a clamshell design, and isn't in the same class as the 346 or 260.... you get what you pay for..... I'd wait it out...


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

Ironmower said:


> Ain't much to compare the 346 too, other than a 260 pro... I've run several of both, and my opinion is; the 346 will flat out cut the 260.. the 290's are a clamshell design, and isn't in the same class as the 346 or 260.... you get what you pay for..... I'd wait it out...


them theres fightn words!!!
I've picked up the 346 xp? at the dealer I go to, I'll say it felt nice in my hands.

Basically I think any of the higher end saws whether it be echo, husq, stihl, or johnsered a person would be happy with. Pick em up, feel em, drool over em. 
I love shopping for saws! can i come?


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Parky said:


> them theres fightn words!!!
> I've picked up the 346 xp? at the dealer I go to, I'll say it felt nice in my hands.
> 
> Basically I think any of the higher end saws whether it be echo, husq, stihl, or johnsered a person would be happy with. Pick em up, feel em, drool over em.
> I love shopping for saws! can i come?


I agree. Haven't run one but, I hear the dolmar made makita 6400 or 6410 is a good saw for the money. plus it's 64 cc, which in opinion is a good cc range for firewood cuttin, here on the east-coast...


----------

